# Συμπλήρωση ερωτηματολογίου για διπλωματική εργασία



## gdimitr (Jan 21, 2022)

Kαλησπέρα!

Θα σας παρακαλούσα να συμπληρώσετε το παρακάτω ερωτηματολόγιο στα πλαίσια της διπλωματικής μου εργασίας στο ΠΜΣ Ψηφιακές Εφαρμογές και Καινοτομία του Ιόνιου Πανεπιστημίου.

Η έρευνα αποσκοπεί στην καταγραφή του επιπέδου αποδοχής και χρήσης μιας πιλοτικής διαδικτυακής πλατφόρμας η οποία προβάλλει μουσικά τεκμήρια.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSckJUu75sK0c2MdqwrQdwqWly59y9gZ3CR5KbfVPpgqT_IdBQ/viewform

Για τη συμπλήρωση του δε χρειάζεται παραπάνω από 7-8 λεπτά και η συμμετοχή σας θα βοηθήσει ιδιαίτερα στην εκπόνηση της εργασίας μου.

Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------

